# Track Mania Server einrichten...



## Brainbug0815 (23. April 2009)

Hallo,habe da eine wichtige frage...
Unser clan hat nen rootserver..css. und wir wollen,bzw ich soll nen trackmaniaserver auf machen.jetzt meine frage,wie stelle ich das an??diverse tools und software habe ich. aber wie genau und wo muss ich das spiel an sich aufspielen?rav ftp hab ich mit zugang.admin hatte was gemacht,aber die ordner auf dem server sind leer.hat jemand ne anleitung oder sowas?
es reicht erst mal wenn alles ert mal standart ist,sprich maps ,sounds und so.

wäre dankbar für hilfe...mfg


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2009)

Dafür brauchst du nen paar kleine Programme (den Server an sich, _live, rcp) und ein Programm was PHP-Datenbanken verwalten kann.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (24. April 2009)

diverse programme habe ich schon.server haben  wir ja also ein rootserver


----------



## JimBeam (24. April 2009)

Ich verweis mal auf das offizielle Forum des Publishers, da gibts eine Super Anlietung dazu, (damit hab sogar ich es geschafft ) 
für Windows
für Linux


----------

